# [forum] changer son pseudo (résolu)

## Bapt

Salut,

J'aurait voulu savoir si il était possible de changer sont pseudo ? J'ai pas envie de créer un nouveau compte (3 ans ici et je ne suis pas encore vétéran, alors si il faut recommencer  :Smile: )Last edited by Bapt on Mon Oct 23, 2006 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Édite ton profile et change ton pseudo?

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai pas envie de créer un nouveau compte (3 ans ici et je ne suis pas encore vétéran, alors si il faut recommencer 

 

Comprends pas  :Confused: ---> compris :  Je suis vraiment à la rue, désolé.

EDIT :  *moi wrote:*   

> Édite ton profile et change ton pseudo?

  Ha ba non on peut pas, désolé.  :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je pense que les modos ont le pouvoir de le faire   :Laughing:  et c'est pénible de garder un pseudo qui ne correspond plus à rien, à part le passé ...

@ +

----------

## Bapt

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Édite ton profile et change ton pseudo?

 

C'est pas possible... le champs nom d'utilisatreur n'est pas éditable, et il n'y a pas un autre champs pour modifier son pseudo.

----------

## Enlight

ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-102323.html

----------

## Bapt

Parfait, j'ai fait ma demande  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ca correspond a quoi, 'baptux' ?

----------

## Mickael

tu te souviens trevoke du thread ou tout le monde présentait le personnage qui se cachait derrière son pseudo, baptux s'y était dévoilé.

----------

## Bapt

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ca correspond a quoi, 'baptux' ?

 

Bapt pour Baptiste, et UX parce que sur le premier forum linux ou je suis aller, il y avais déjà un bapt, alors j'ai mis ux pour Tux, maintenant, je voudrai passer à Bapt tout court.

EDIT : MickTux parle de ce thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-68281-highlight-.html

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ha ce fameux thread, mon premier message sur le forum !!

Souvenir souvenir   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Haaaaaaa mais vous déterrai les morts ma parole, laissez le reposer en paix ce thread  :Laughing: 

[EDIT] classe ton nouvel avatar baptux  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Haaaaaaa mais vous déterrai les morts ma parole, laissez le reposer en paix ce thread 

 

Trop tard   :Laughing:   :Wink:  !

----------

## Enlight

Le voilà... Albator, le capitaine corsaire

edit : hop nouvel avatar pour moi aussi

----------

## geekounet

Tiens moi aussi, j'hésite depuis un moment à changer mon pseudo, il ressemble à rien celui là. Mais le changement est radical : pierreg => geekounet (on ne rit pas, j'y tiens à ce pseudo ^^), et j'ai peur de perdre tous mes fans  :Laughing:  .

----------

## TrizoLakai

Si tu gardes ton avatar ça peux passer  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

geekounet c'est trop répondu, t'es le deuxieme dans ma liste de contact à s'appeler comme ça, après je m'emmele les pinceaux. Garde ton pseudo, même s'il est moche. la chirurgie esthétiaues des pseudos, c'est mal.

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> geekounet c'est trop répondu, t'es le deuxieme dans ma liste de contact à s'appeler comme ça, après je m'emmele les pinceaux. Garde ton pseudo, même s'il est moche. la chirurgie esthétiaues des pseudos, c'est mal.

 

Rho c'est qui le 2e ? xD

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Tiens moi aussi, j'hésite depuis un moment à changer mon pseudo, il ressemble à rien celui là. Mais le changement est radical : pierreg => geekounet (on ne rit pas, j'y tiens à ce pseudo ^^), et j'ai peur de perdre tous mes fans  .

 

Je n'aurais pas osé mais je ne suis pas geek   :Laughing:  !  C'est vrai que les fans se poseront inévitablement qques questions mais le temps fera son travail !

----------

## Bapt

Il suffit ensuite de le rajouter dans ta signature genre pour moi Bapt anciennement baptux  :Smile:  et hop une petite trace du changement pour ne pas perdre tout le monde.

----------

## titoucha

Si tu ne changes que ton pseudo et pas ton avatar, certains (moi le premier) ne vont même pas se rendre compte du changement de pseudo.

Dans un fil je repère les gens plus avec leur avatar qu'avec leur pseudo.

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Dans un fil je repère les gens plus avec leur avatar qu'avec leur pseudo.

 

Mouais, déjà remarqué : entre chats... !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Si tu ne changes que ton pseudo et pas ton avatar, certains (moi le premier) ne vont même pas se rendre compte du changement de pseudo.
> 
> Dans un fil je repère les gens plus avec leur avatar qu'avec leur pseudo.

 

C'est clair... ! N'en pêche qu'avec le temps on commence aussi à connaitre les gens plus seulement avec leur avatar... Dans le sens ou si demain k_s, toi, ou n'importe quel utilisateur régulier du forums change son avatar, on le reconnaitra directement....

----------

## ghoti

 *E11 wrote:*   

> C'est clair... ! N'en pêche qu'avec le temps 

 

Forte tête hein !

N'empêche, on en a maté des plus coriaces !  :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   C'est clair... ! N'en pêche qu'avec le temps  
> 
> Forte tête hein !
> 
> N'empêche, on en a maté des plus coriaces ! 

 

Mdr ! Ca doit faire des années que je fais la faute et j'ai pas encore le réflexe de me corriger   :Embarassed:   :Mr. Green:   Mais j'y arriverai un jour, j'y arriverai   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Voila, je vous présente Maïou : petite femelle de 7 ans.

Je suis très douce, très avide de câlins mais j'adore passer mes journées (nuits ?) dans la nature ...

[EDIT] mv Maïou 3615mavie/   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

 *E11 wrote:*   

> C'est clair... ! N'en pêche qu'avec le temps on commence aussi à connaitre les gens plus seulement avec leur avatar... Dans le sens ou si demain k_s, toi, ou n'importe quel utilisateur régulier du forums change son avatar, on le reconnaitra directement....

 

Tout a fait, ce que je voulais dire c'est que la première chose que je remarque dans un fil c'est les avatars et si je les connais je peux dire tient c'est E11 qui à poster sans même regarder le pseudo, si je ne connais pas l'avatar je lis alors le pseudo.

Donc si tu changes ton pseudo et ton avatar c'est pas le top pour être reconnu.   :Twisted Evil: 

@ghoti: joli la photo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Delvin

mais arretez avec les chats !!!

Delvin, membre officiel du CCC(comité contre les chats)

----------

## kopp

Ah non désolé Delvin. CCC c'est déjà prix par le Comité Contre la Chimie, une organisation très puissante parmis les élèves prépas à dominante maths-physique, qui, en guise d'action cotnre la chimie, essaye de rendre fou tout professeur essayant de leur inculquer les moindres bases de cette non-science.

Parait que c'est aussi pris par le Comité Contre le Cube, en protestation contre ce même genre d'élève qui passe leur temps avec un Rubik's cube

----------

## Delvin

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCC

Les Nuls etaient la avant :p

----------

## gbetous

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ah non désolé Delvin. CCC c'est déjà prix par le Comité Contre la Chimie

 

Je sais pas qui était là le premier, mais ce qui est sur c'est que le Comité Contre les Chats a été bcp plus médiatisé  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Hop demande postée  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Bouh, je ne te parle plus. Déjà que j'avais du mal depuis que tu avais changé d'avatar.... C'est vrai qu'on associe trop les gens à leur avatar.

Bon j'arriverai a digérer, un jour.

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Hop demande postée 

 

Mon petit  Geekounet   :Razz:   :Laughing:   ?

----------

## geekounet

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Hop demande postée  
> 
> Mon petit  Geekounet     ?

 

Oui bon j'ai dis on se moque pas ^^

Pour l'histoire, c'est simplement une amie qui m'a appellé comme ça une fois, et j'ai bien aimé et donc j'ai gardé  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   C'est clair... ! N'en pêche qu'avec le temps on commence aussi à connaitre les gens plus seulement avec leur avatar... Dans le sens ou si demain k_s, toi, ou n'importe quel utilisateur régulier du forums change son avatar, on le reconnaitra directement.... 
> 
> Tout a fait, ce que je voulais dire c'est que la première chose que je remarque dans un fil c'est les avatars et si je les connais je peux dire tient c'est E11 qui à poster sans même regarder le pseudo, si je ne connais pas l'avatar je lis alors le pseudo.
> 
> Donc si tu changes ton pseudo et ton avatar c'est pas le top pour être reconnu.  
> ...

 

Notre point de vue est le même alors   :Wink: 

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Hop demande postée 

 

Roooo ! Pas bien !

Si ça continue comme ça, je vais aussi mettre mon "vrai" pseudo et plus le "bouchetrou" que j'avais pris en 5e vitesse lors de mon premier problème   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:  lol

----------

## kopp

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui bon j'ai dis on se moque pas ^^
> 
> Pour l'histoire, c'est simplement une amie qui m'a appellé comme ça une fois, et j'ai bien aimé et donc j'ai gardé 

 

Mouais une amie... elle était vachement mignonne c'est ça ?

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   
> 
> Oui bon j'ai dis on se moque pas ^^
> 
> Pour l'histoire, c'est simplement une amie qui m'a appellé comme ça une fois, et j'ai bien aimé et donc j'ai gardé  
> ...

 

MDR  :Laughing: 

Ouais elle l'est  :Smile:  (mais à l'époque je l'avais encore jamais rencontré en vrai  :Razz: )

----------

## kopp

Bon, si tu dragues par messagerie instantanée, alors ce pseudo te va bien... quoi que... gros_geek irait mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *pierreg wrote:*   
> 
> Oui bon j'ai dis on se moque pas ^^
> 
> Pour l'histoire, c'est simplement une amie qui m'a appellé comme ça une fois, et j'ai bien aimé et donc j'ai gardé  
> ...

 

C'est beau l'Amour   :Very Happy:  !  Bientôt geek-poète et codeur inspiré   :Cool:  !

----------

## geekounet

Lol mais nan heu, ce genre de chose c'est encore loin d'arriver ...  :Razz: 

EDIT: la prochaine fois, j'éviterai de trop parler de ma vie si c'est comme ça ^^

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Lol mais nan heu, ce genre de chose c'est encore loin d'arriver ... 
> 
> EDIT: la prochaine fois, j'éviterai de trop parler de ma vie si c'est comme ça ^^

 

C'est pas grave d'être love   :Wink: , désolé pour le dérangement   :Embarassed:  !

----------

## titoucha

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Si ça continue comme ça, je vais aussi mettre mon "vrai" pseudo et plus le "bouchetrou" que j'avais pris en 5e vitesse lors de mon premier problème    lol

 

Fait le c'est le bon moment   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Si ça continue comme ça, je vais aussi mettre mon "vrai" pseudo et plus le "bouchetrou" que j'avais pris en 5e vitesse lors de mon premier problème    lol 
> 
> Fait le c'est le bon moment  

 

Bah....   :Laughing:  C'est tentant quand même   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

<==== bon bah voilà c'est fait !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> <==== bon bah voilà c'est fait ! 

 

dommage  :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   <==== bon bah voilà c'est fait !  
> 
> dommage 

 

Clair, c'est moche. Faudrait ajouter une option aux forums pour aliaser les pseudos, un peu comme sous gaim  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

I want pierreg back!!!! Je propose qu'on ouvre un pétition!!!

----------

## geekounet

Hé mais non heu, moi je l'aime ce pseudo  :Razz: 

EDIT: pis l'admin ferait la gueule ^^

----------

## Mickael

Mais c'est tout mignon tout plein voilà que que pierre devient une/un ?  :Laughing:  "geekounet".

Aller pétition...

----------

## boozo

la pétition... c'est valable pour les anciens aussi ? Y'a un effet rétro-actif ?   :Twisted Evil: 

moi j'dis çà... c'est pour éviter à certain de faire la tête   :Mr. Green:  

Non et NON... et c'est pas la peine de me faire de regard de chien battu... une tombe je vous dis   :Laughing:  

----------

## Trevoke

geekounet? Mais euh, on n'est pas ta copine!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Bah ouais encore heureux ^^. J'en ai toujours pas mais je peut toujours en rêver !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

Allez, avoue, lequel d'entre nous tu préfères ?

Qui sait, il y a une peut-etre une femme qui se cache parmis nous sans l'avouer ...

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Allez, avoue, lequel d'entre nous tu préfères ?

 

Nan, je le dirai pas, je vais pas faire de jaloux lol ^^

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Qui sait, il y a une peut-etre une femme qui se cache parmis nous sans l'avouer ...

 

Hmm j'en ai vu passé ici parfois  :Very Happy: 

----------

